
Ask HN: Financial resources for IT certification course, exam, or otherwise? - jdironman
Any programs out there either federal, state, or local to Kentucky, USA that can provide financial assistance in IT Certifications? (Specifically Cisco CCENT, but anything is welcome)<p>I have fairly easy access to the training material but more is always better. I&#x27;m more specifically worried about the exam cost itself. Even though it&#x27;s only roughly $150 that&#x27;s still a lot when you don&#x27;t have that.<p>It may not be helpful but I wear two hearing aids and receive my hearing aids through Vocational Rehabilitation services locally and plan to ask them as well. I was just curious if anyone knew of anything else possibly?<p>I&#x27;m not looking for personal loans, student loans or anything like that. Just simply maybe organizations or government programs that are out there.<p>Thanks in advance guys!
======
brudgers
For something like a Cisco certification, Cisco might provide assistance.

Good luck.

~~~
jdironman
Thank you, I will have a look at their site and see what they have available.

